# Contrast stitching?



## Francis Urquhart (Jan 11, 2017)

After the regrettable loss of my last strap in the microwave (as below) I have replaced what had been brown leather with blue. I like the colour, but am not so convinced by the contrast stitching. Half of me is tempted to get out the blue felt tip pen or navy shoe polish and make the stitching match, but the other half thinks I'll get used to it. What do you think about the contrast stitching?










http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/138360-using-a-microwave-to-cure-a-smelly-leather-strap/&do=embed


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Francis Urquhart said:


> What﻿ do you thin﻿k about t﻿he contrast stitching?﻿


 It looks fine, compliments the watch.


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Looks fine to me.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

I often think of sporty watches when I see contrasting stitching, or pilot's watches. The strap looks nice on that watch, for me it would depend on what occasion and with what attire you normally wear it. Quick release straps are good, btw!


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

I think it looks odd and out of character with that watch.

My advice. Do not use felt tip pen (It will wick and stain the strap possibly ) , Do not use polish ( It may penetrate the stitches properly and will fade )

Personally I would get some clothes dye ( you may even get a free sample for that job ) and apply repeatedly with patience using a reduced cotton bud. About 3 or 4 applications , spaced a couple of hours apart. It will look tickety-boo afterwards and will be the strap that keeps on giving... :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Contradicting opinions, :boxing:

Sounds like a case for the,










*TASTE DETECTIVES.*


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Mmmm not too sure the strap looks "dressy" enough for the watch. :hmmm9uh:


----------



## niveketak (Jun 11, 2016)

I agree the stitching looks wrong on such a classy watch and my humble opinion is that a gloss finish strap, patterned or not, with no stitching apparent would suit the watch better. Mind you nobody ever said I had taste other than the bad variety.


----------



## CB200 (Aug 6, 2019)

A neat and less contrasting stitching might look good, but my first thought is that the stitching looks a bit uneven; the top left being quite bulky, and others being of uneven length.


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

I think it looks absolutely fine. I wouldn't mess with the stitching - you'll always know it was a homemade job, no matter how well it turns out. I would change the strap rather than go down that route.


----------



## Chris 810 (Nov 18, 2018)

I am more concerned that you have blue shoe polish which Implies horror of horrors blue shoes :biggrin:


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

i like black fabric watch straps. much like vintage military wrist watches. black or olive drab. vin


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

its a no from me on the stitching, need a nice blue ostrich strap. :biggrin:

deano


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Chris 810 said:


> I am more concerned that you have blue shoe polish which Implies horror of horrors blue shoes :biggrin:


 Well when the first weekend in the month hosts "Fabulous-Friday-Hoedown-Barndance" then one would need the obvious accessories to looks ones very best ... :yes:


----------



## Speedy112 (Jan 24, 2016)

For me the stitching draws the eye away from the stunning dial and adds nothing to the overall look..it would be a plain black strap for me so the dial gets all the attention... But :sign_wtf: do I know ….


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

stop putting watches in the microwave


----------



## Francis Urquhart (Jan 11, 2017)

Thanks all. Confirms my view that the strap doesn't work.

On the plus side side it was very cheap on the Watch Gecko sale, so I have not lost much, but it proves again the old adage of 'buy cheap, buy twice'.



Chris 810 said:


> I am more concerned that you have blue shoe polish which Implies horror of horrors blue shoes :biggrin:


 I have a daughter. That's my excuse and I'll be sticking to it.

Grey shoes would of course be worse.


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Lizard or any other grain leather but not stitches. You have No from me.


----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

A no from me too, it just dosnt look right on a refined looking watch like that!


----------



## MSC (Dec 12, 2018)

It does look a little out of place on such a fine watch but nothing really wrong with it.

I prefer that strap to a very shiny one sometimes found on such a watch.....


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

strap looks fine imho, maybe use a shoe spray in future to kill off unpleasant odours? can't be any worse that a microwave.


----------



## Eski (Feb 26, 2019)

I'd want an alligator on such a refined piece. Contrast stitching is not my thing, but I can add no logic for such a preference. It's absolutely a personal choice.

So for me, a black or blue alligator sir!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Francis Urquhart (Jan 11, 2017)

One application of a bit of leather dye from a car upholstery repair kit later... I am much happier with this.

Thanks all.


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Francis Urquhart said:


> One application of a bit of leather dye from a car upholstery repair kit later... I am much happier with this.
> 
> Thanks all.


 Have to admit,that does look a lot better.


----------



## Speedy112 (Jan 24, 2016)

Looks so much better... with that beautiful dial getting all the attention with No strap distractions...


----------



## alan1219 (Oct 1, 2019)

Contrast stitching really works on certain colours. The autumnal brown on the omega FOIS with contrast stitching looks amazing


----------

